# Left handed compliment???



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Just recalled this funny little incident: Away back in the 1960's when money was tight but I was, even then, an avid knitter, I made a two piece dress in acrillic It had a sort of safari shirt theme, quite intricate, with a flared skirt. and I did it in white. We were in San Francisco on a holiday and I walked into a yarn shop.
The woman in charge looked me up and down and said,
"Very nice outfit. Pity you didn't make it in a good yarn."


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

She (The lady in charge) cheecky thing. not a very nice thing to say to a possible customer.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Your comeback could be - well if good yarn was cheaper, I might be able to afford it!
Not to mention the fact that you can also wash acrylic.


----------



## Mary Ann 44 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yarn snobs - ignore them.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

You can't beat wash. And wear yarn! I use both acrylic and wool. I lean toward acrylic for ease of use, everyday use.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Mary Ann 44 said:


> Yarn snobs - ignore them.


HA! Great advice, love this! Thanks Mary Ann


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I would love to have seen your outfit. It sounds adorable.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I would love to have seen your outfit. It sounds adorable.


I think I have still got it in an old knitting book. If I was successful in posting pictures here I would show it.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have seen your outfit. It sounds adorable.
> ...


Just found it! I could scan it but don't know where to go from there to post the picture.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...


Save the scan to your desktop.
When you go to post it, you can reply to one of your own posts, then click <Browse> under and to the right of the Send button.
You will search for your scan on your desk top
Click on the scan name
In the bottom right hand of that window click <Open> and it will open back in your post.
You can't see the pic until you hit <Send>
If you hit <Preview> you'll lose your pic.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


There was no way to post to the desktop from the scanner.
I did manage to put the picture on the desktop but can't find how to get it to here.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Type your message and click <Browse>


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Her remark was uncalled for but I doubt it was because she was lefthanded. We lefties take umbridge! (jk, but her comment was uncalled for.)


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

maybe that young one could not knit or make anything


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This was a middle to bordering on elderly woman.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

some people aren't happy unless they(try) making others miserable


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Her remark was uncalled for but I doubt it was because she was lefthanded. We lefties take umbridge! (jk, but her comment was uncalled for.)


I've always called it a "backhanded" comment. Like being hit with the back of a hand.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> some people aren't happy unless they(try) making others miserable


I know someone who has to go into his municipal permits office quite offen. He says they should have a sign over the door that says, "We're not happy until you're not happy."


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

never heard that so true people never used to be that way


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the sewing equivalent for you...we were all comparing 'left handed compliments' in my machine embroidery class one night 30 yrs ago... when one of the ladies told of her SIL who remarked after opening a set of monogrammed towels that the lady had learned to do in our class....she was so happy as the monogramming had gone well for her and she had been able to make really nice, customized gifts for her family.... but then, her SIL said, 'If I'd realized you could do such a nice job, I'd have bought you decent towels to put them on.'...... She won the 'my worst story' contest....


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

deemail said:


> I have the sewing equivalent for you...we were all comparing 'left handed compliments' in my machine embroidery class one night 30 yrs ago... when one of the ladies told of her SIL who remarked after opening a set of monogrammed towels that the lady had learned to do in our class....she was so happy as the monogramming had gone well for her and she had been able to make really nice, customized gifts for her family.... but then, her SIL said, 'If I'd realized you could do such a nice job, I'd have bought you decent towels to put them on.'...... She won the 'my worst story' contest....


Some people are born insensitive, others learn it.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > some people aren't happy unless they(try) making others miserable
> ...


LOL, I love this. I also tussle with the City authorities over zoning and building permits. Sure seems like this is their mantra!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Her remark was uncalled for but I doubt it was because she was lefthanded. We lefties take umbridge! (jk, but her comment was uncalled for.)


Good catch!! I'm ambidextrous and righties are not always right or correct. ;-)

Looking for a dress for my daughter's wedding I went into a tiny specialty shop and the sales person told me where the Sale Rack was. I said nothing, but went to every rack NOT on sale, glanced through, and as I walked out said to her 'You have nothing worth buying.'

From that store I went into another specialty shop, the lady was very nice, and when I told her the story she laughed. Said she once had a woman come in stinking to high heaven -- the woman bought a dress that was then on the cover of a magazine since she wore it to president's inauguration ball!!!

We laughed - I told her what I would like -- she showed me a few things, including exactly what I hoped to find. I walked out happy as a lark with a $600 silk chiffon!!!

Julia Roberts in 'Pretty Woman' must have been watching me. ;-)

Enjoy your outfit -- and don't let the Nasties of the world concern one fleck of yarn in your stash.

PS - the 'smelly' lady had just come from riding her horse.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

Mary Ann 44 said:


> Yarn snobs - ignore them.


I was in Walmart and looking at some yarn when I heard a woman behind me say, "Put the super saver down. This is an intervention." When I turned around I saw my sister. She raises and spins alpaca. She is a bit of a snob but has the means to be one. I just let it go in one ear and out the other. Katya


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe she realized she was not cabable of making such a garment and needed to put you down to raise her up. Were her eyes green?


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> some people aren't happy unless they(try) making others miserable


You're absolutely, positively right! More and more people I see would rather be miserable than return a smile or be nice in any way. I just don't get it. Some people are just miserable people, and that's all there is to it. That's their problem!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Her remark was uncalled for but I doubt it was because she was lefthanded. We lefties take umbridge! (jk, but her comment was uncalled for.)


How about a backhand compliment?

It was a rude remark.

Did you buy anything in that yarn store?


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

Totally uncalled for remark, and I will lay odds that she was a disgruntled employee, or unhappy person. Let's hope that she was let go before the store lost all of its business ! That does not take away the bad taste left behind, though.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I would love to have seen your outfit. It sounds adorable.


Me too


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


Thanks for this information I made a terrible mess trying to do this the other day got pic on one page and message on another LoL


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a professor who used to say "That was a valid point, but it's WRONG". LOL.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so sorry that happened to you. You have a whole lot more character then that sales person in the store. It was her loss. You held your head high. Too bad some people, and awhile lot of them, can not give compliments. It is surely a me me generation now. People are too selfish. It is a sad situation we have to see all the time. Have a HAPPY NEW YEAR! ;0)


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve in life is snobbery in all of its forms. There is just no excuse for snobbery--yarn snobbery included. Yarn snobs...take note!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think she really meant to put you down. Working with all kinds of yarn in the shop, she probably just recognized the fact that, after all the work you put into it, that it wouldn't hold it shape as well over time with acrylic yarn and would wear out sooner. I have read that acrylic can stretch out with wear, especially in the seat area, etc.
I am sure she was looking at it from that point, certainly not the workmanship.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> This was a middle to bordering on elderly woman.


But that was way back in the 1960's!! so I doubt very much if she is still even alive if she was middle aged back then. Fifty years is a long time to hang on to something so trivial that continues to invade your wonderful knitting. I have never even been inspired to knit up a dress -- speaking for myself, I think the process of knitting it would be too long for me to handle. I admire your ability to knit this up!
BTW, realistically, you could have used her words to get into a discussion on types of yarns. Obviously she would have chosen a different yarn, and a new yarn buddy could have been made. It does amaze me as to how many people carry on with "hurt" feelings because someone made a comment on their knitting. The person making the comment may never have intended the comment to be taken in such a manner as the person received it.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Joy, I think that she was envious of your abilities. After all if she were the owner she would not want you to be a better knitter than she. The unfriendly comment was probably made to keep you away from her shop.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

She must have been jealous  x


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Joy, I think that she was envious of your abilities. After all if she were the owner she would not want you to be a better knitter than she. The unfriendly comment was probably made to keep you away from her shop.


I dont think so. At the time of the 1960's the yarn mostly used to knit garments from was wool. It draped so much nicer and new yarns from acrylic were being introduced. This shop keeper was obviously not impressed with acrylic yarn. Since she was middle aged and working in the yarn store, she would have known her yarns. I reallly do think that this was taken out of context and the comment was not received as intended. Give it up already, this happened way back 50 years ago!!!! What is the purpose of bringing this all up now??? Perhaps the knitter is so insecure in her own knitting abilities that she needs to be patted on the hand and be told "there, there dear, you do good work!" Not everyone in this world has the exact same opinion of everyone else's talents. And since the shop keeper said this, she was used to speaking her mind and being honest. Not everyone sugar-coats everything and beats about the bush when telling the truth.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I would love to have seen your outfit. It sounds adorable.


Here's the outfit.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Two years ago I made a sweater for my grandson out of the camouflage Red Heart Yarn. It had orange trim. I used exactly the yarn called for in the pattern in the book. When I told a woman I know who is a beautiful knitter (because I was so proud of how the sweater came out) she actually winced at the name Red Heart Yarn. To this day I feel funny if I buy Red Heart yarn. So negative comments, even though they shouldn't, stay with you. This was more of an action and I remember it.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I just clicked on to see the picture!! WOW!! That is absolutely fabulous. I don't think I would ever even attempt it!!!!!!


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

That is a lovely dress. It would look good today. The skirt could be made longer if needed, but on a young person I don't think that would be necessary. Looks like a lot of work, props to you. Plus, what if you can't wear wool? I can't.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That's a nifty outfit.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> Two years ago I made a sweater for my grandson out of the camouflage Red Heart Yarn. It had orange trim. I used exactly the yarn called for in the pattern in the book. When I told a woman I know who is a beautiful knitter (because I was so proud of how the sweater came out) she actually winced at the name Red Heart Yarn. To this day I feel funny if I buy Red Heart yarn. So negative comments, even though they shouldn't, stay with you. This was more of an action and I remember it.


I would wince too simply going on the experience that I have had with Red Heart Yarn. This is likely why she did that -- her experience with Red Heart Yarn was not a pleasant one. You could have taken the time to show her that not all Red Heart Yarn has an ugly feel to it.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

we lefties can knit too lol and do nice work


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2011)

I admit it, I am a yarn snob! However, it is not by choice. I am the opposite of most people; I am allergic to many synthetic fibers. My skin will become so dry that it cracks and bleeds and the itching drives me insane. I need to buy clothing that is 100% cotton, wool or natural fibers which becomes quite costly for me. When an older cousin was teaching me to knit, my hands became quite swollen and itchy so I stopped. She later introduced me to cottons and wools and we realized it was the acrylic yarns that made my hands swell. This was confirmed later when i was being tested for other allergergens. My mom then realized why I always had a rashly appearance over my body. Now as an accomplished adult, I have a yarn budget and put money aside so I can purchase the organic yarns to build my stash. I'm always on the lookout for sales - the only way to shop!
BTW: I am also lefthanded and take great pride in my knitting skills as lefty.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Red Heart Yarn is the yarn so many people seem to love to hate. Some of it is harsh and feels rough, some of it feels soft and nice; it seems to depend on the color. But, the stuff wears like iron and washes and dries beautifully. And, it's affordable. Every yarn...expensive or inexpensive, natural fiber or synthetic, has it's place in the knitting world, in my opinion. To have to be ashamed about the yarn you are using is just plain wrong and it shouldn't have to be that way.


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2011)

The outfit is beautiful and a design which could certainly be worn today. The detailing in the sleeves and skirt must have taken you a long time to complete; something to be well proud of accomplishing!


----------



## KnittinVicki (Dec 19, 2011)

I used to own a LYS & would never have said anything like that to anyone....ok, well, there were a few...but not out loud! Probably she didn't realize how rude it sounded. One of the gals who worked for me when my kids were little (I have 7 1/2 grandkids now), she gave me some really nice corduroy jeans, but she said "these should fit you, I'll never be that big again" I was so glad to get the pants, the insult went right over my head. Till a friend pointed out to me that she was amazed I didn't deck her! I know she didn't realize how it sounded, she'd been sick & lost lots of weight. Honestly, I hope she's fat now! OK, and healthy.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> Red Heart Yarn is the yarn so many people seem to love to hate. Some of it is harsh and feels rough, some of it feels soft and nice; it seems to depend on the color. But, the stuff wears like iron and washes and dries beautifully. And, it's affordable. Every yarn...expensive or inexpensive, natural fiber or synthetic, has it's place in the knitting world, in my opinion. To have to be ashamed about the yarn you are using is just plain wrong and it shouldn't have to be that way.


You are so absolutely correct.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I am "common yarn" knitter. I use worsted weight and have made many sweaters, scarves, hats with Red Heart. I love the colors and my "20 year" (took me that long to get it done  sweater has tons of compliments.
I admire good knitting with lace yarns but I know my limits.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Hey I know exactly how you feel...I recently called a local yarn shop to inquire about a type of yarn and was told "We only carry top quality yarn." So I guess they must have plenty of top quality customers and don't need me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice outfit!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

That outfit is really stunning! I'd love to have that figure (again!)


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Hey, left handed is better than none .......... isn't it? lol


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothing to do with yarn, but here's one for you. One time at work, as a bar tender, a guy says to me, "nice rings. But don't you know, women are SUPPOSED to have SMALL hands?" I said, " I HAVE hands, & I'm really grateful for them! Besides, I can do a lot of wonderful things with these hands. Watch this!" And with that, I flipped him off & laughed! Really didn't bother me a bit! I LOVE my hands! But I DID think it was awfully rude!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

A compliment is a compliment. I would consider the source and what was her motive. Probably to sell more yarn and unfortunately if it were me she would have lost a customer.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> Red Heart Yarn is the yarn so many people seem to love to hate. Some of it is harsh and feels rough, some of it feels soft and nice; it seems to depend on the color. But, the stuff wears like iron and washes and dries beautifully. And, it's affordable. Every yarn...expensive or inexpensive, natural fiber or synthetic, has it's place in the knitting world, in my opinion. To have to be ashamed about the yarn you are using is just plain wrong and it shouldn't have to be that way.


Amen!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to say that I am in hate Hate Red Heart yarns but still have used them on rare occasions. I hate the feel of most of them and when you knit they squeak like plastic. But that is my judgement for me, alone. I would never insult someone like the LYS woman did. That is just too rude and nasty. Of course, not hearing her tone, I could not say whether she meant to be nasty or thought she was encouraging a knitter to learn more about higher quality yarns. For example, she might have noted the beauty of the work and choice of design. She might have acknowledged the amount of work that went into it. Then she might have made a gentle suggestion that such excellent work would have been shown off better with a xxxxyarn. Seems she may have lacked sensitivity to how she came off. Of course, if the LYS woman meant to be nasty, then a verbal smack in the face was appropriate.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

It was my understanding that the outfit was sewn not knitted and the shoplady thought it would have been better in a knit form. She liked the style but not the presentation. Just my thought. Edith


5mmdpns said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, I think that she was envious of your abilities. After all if she were the owner she would not want you to be a better knitter than she. The unfriendly comment was probably made to keep you away from her shop.
> ...


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Just recalled this funny little incident: Away back in the 1960's when money was tight but I was, even then, an avid knitter, I made a two piece dress in acrillic It had a sort of safari shirt theme, quite intricate, with a flared skirt. and I did it in white. We were in San Francisco on a holiday and I walked into a yarn shop.
> The woman in charge looked me up and down and said,
> "Very nice outfit. Pity you didn't make it in a good yarn."


I haven't heard the term "left handed compliment" in along time, I love it and I'm left handed. Thank you you have brought back some sweet memories of my mother when we both were younger. I think I'll be smiling all day.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

What a lovely pattern .Sure must have taken a lot of knitting.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to forgive this hurtful comment because this woman works in a LYS and touches expensive, fine-quality yarns for a living. I hope she realizes she may have lost a potential customer, tho, by speaking so bluntly.


----------



## tence (Jun 16, 2011)

i'm lefthanded and would love to learn to knit i have tried several books but can't seem to get it right any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## tence (Jun 16, 2011)

i'm lefthanded and would love to learn to knit i have tried several books but can't seem to get it right any suggestions would be appreciated


Isa said:


> I admit it, I am a yarn snob! However, it is not by choice. I am the opposite of most people; I am allergic to many synthetic fibers. My skin will become so dry that it cracks and bleeds and the itching drives me insane. I need to buy clothing that is 100% cotton, wool or natural fibers which becomes quite costly for me. When an older cousin was teaching me to knit, my hands became quite swollen and itchy so I stopped. She later introduced me to cottons and wools and we realized it was the acrylic yarns that made my hands swell. This was confirmed later when i was being tested for other allergergens. My mom then realized why I always had a rashly appearance over my body. Now as an accomplished adult, I have a yarn budget and put money aside so I can purchase the organic yarns to build my stash. I'm always on the lookout for sales - the only way to shop!
> BTW: I am also lefthanded and take great pride in my knitting skills as lefty.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

tence said:


> i'm lefthanded and would love to learn to knit i have tried several books but can't seem to get it right any suggestions would be appreciated


I'm left handed and I learned to knit right handed. It all feels awkward at first so I figured why not take the path of least resistance.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Give this a try: 






tence said:


> i'm lefthanded and would love to learn to knit i have tried several books but can't seem to get it right any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tence said:


> i'm lefthanded and would love to learn to knit i have tried several books but can't seem to get it right any suggestions would be appreciated


What I would suggest to you is ask yourself which way am I trying to learn to knit? continental or English style. Sometimes, one person can learn very quickly one way but not the other. One way will "click" and the other wont.
I knit the Norwegian continental way and it is so easy for me and has the least amount of hand movements. Here is the video for the knit and purl. 




English style knit stitch: 



English style purl stitch:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is a better version of Casting On for a left hander:


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Just beautiful pattern. oh! I miss the 60s. My mother used to make me knitted dresses back then; they were all gorgeous. I used to knit also in the 60s mainly sweaters for skiing but she knitted the dresses.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

I love this quote. It fits the people that live in my apartment building. Too funny.

Brenda

I know someone who has to go into his municipal permits office quite offen. He says they should have a sign over the door that says, "We're not happy until you're not happy."[/quote]


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I had a professor who used to say "That was a valid point, but it's WRONG". LOL.


Schoeneckwren, that quote is going to be filed in my vocabulary for future use. I love it! The best ever!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh my, that suit is awesome. That woman created some bad Karma for herself....trust me, in the years since her comment she has paid! People like that always do whether they realize it or not.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh my, that suit is awesome. That woman created some bad Karma for herself....trust me, in the years since her comment she has paid! People like that always do whether they realize it or not.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you know you can wash most wools in the machine on gentle, and even with hot water right after knitting if there's only a brief burst of agitation, a soak, followed by another minute of agitation, then a rinse or 2. BTW: for animal generated fibers like wool and silk, hair conditioner is a better "finish" than fabric softener, and usually smells better. Things that are fragile should always go into a lingerie bag or an old pair of tights knotted off. 
I've even done hanks of wool yarn that way. I bundle them into a leg and then segment with rubber bands like sausages. 

in a


sweetsue said:


> Not to mention the fact that you can also wash acrylic.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sure that, although not at all tactful, it was a very sincere compliment from a knittng expert. Most of us having produced a first rate item of work have wished we might have used a yarn which could make it an heirloom piece and unfortunately acrylic really isn't that, even though needs must!. I hope you've stored your glorious outfit, though, just to show in years to come years. And perhaps one day you'll make that outfit's successor in a beautiful yarn to keep for ever.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I should clarify my reaction to that woman's comment about my dress. I have always had a quirky sense of humour and it struck me as funny and I am sure I was grinning when I left that shop. Some of you readers have shown me a different angle on the whole incident. Now that I really think about it I wonder if it was her intention for me to leave the store? If it was high end stuff she carried maybe she didn't consider me a desirable customer?
I had a sort of relative who was a partner in a very up-market men's store. He told me how he got rid of customers he didn't think belonged in his shop. Mind you, he was a great deal more subtle and polite than that lady.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Elis said:


> I'm sure that, although not at all tactful, it was a very sincere compliment from a knittng expert. Most of us having produced a first rate item of work have wished we might have used a yarn which could make it an heirloom piece and unfortunately acrylic really isn't that, even though needs must!. I hope you've stored your glorious outfit, though, just to show in years to come years. And perhaps one day you'll make that outfit's successor in a beautiful yarn to keep for ever.


The Goodwill got the dress many years ago.


----------



## ryr (Dec 22, 2011)

She was just hoping to make a big sale of the "good" yarn!!! Give her a break.... she obviously didn't understand squat about selling!!!!! ^_^
If you ever get that picture SOMEWHERE do let us all know!!!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> Red Heart Yarn is the yarn so many people seem to love to hate. Some of it is harsh and feels rough, some of it feels soft and nice; it seems to depend on the color. But, the stuff wears like iron and washes and dries beautifully. And, it's affordable. Every yarn...expensive or inexpensive, natural fiber or synthetic, has it's place in the knitting world, in my opinion. To have to be ashamed about the yarn you are using is just plain wrong and it shouldn't have to be that way.


Amen Sister!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

ryr said:


> She was just hoping to make a big sale of the "good" yarn!!! Give her a break.... she obviously didn't understand squat about selling!!!!! ^_^
> If you ever get that picture SOMEWHERE do let us all know!!!!


Picture is up on this site with many thanks to btibbs70's efforts.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Intelligence cannot be acquired and this Lady was born without it.


----------



## tence (Jun 16, 2011)

i looked at the videos i'm going to try all but the continental one seems like i can understand it better we'll see i'll let you guys know soon enough lol



5mmdpns said:


> tence said:
> 
> 
> > i'm lefthanded and would love to learn to knit i have tried several books but can't seem to get it right any suggestions would be appreciated
> ...


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Her remark was uncalled for but I doubt it was because she was lefthanded. We lefties take umbridge! (jk, but her comment was uncalled for.)


The left handed in the comment I think refers to the fact that compliments that really turn into insults are sometimes called lefthanded compliments or backhanded compliments. My hubby is left-handed and I take umbarage for him


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

Find another yarn shop. FAST


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Tence - My great aunt was a leftie and knitted constantly. She tried to teach me, but since I'm a rightie, I couldnt figure it out. She used the portuguese or eastern style of knitting where the yarn is run across your neck or through a pin. There are some great videos on that on Youtube. Search for portuguese knitting or Andrea Wong (I think that 's the correct spelling) She has some great videos there. Very small hand movements and uses your left or dominant hand more. I knit continental and taught a friend of mine that is a leftie to knit that way. Good luck!

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My mistake. I just scrolled back and saw the picture. I misread the origanal post. I now agree, she was rude. Edith BTW That is really beautiful.


Edith M said:


> It was my understanding that the outfit was sewn not knitted and the shoplady thought it would have been better in a knit form. She liked the style but not the presentation. Just my thought. Edith
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Joy, after a lifetime of adjusting to and understanding such comments, glad you were paroled early. Happy New year and welcome to 2012 on the 'outside'.


Joy Marshall said:


> Just recalled this funny little incident: Away back in the 1960's when money was tight but I was, even then, an avid knitter, I made a two piece dress in acrillic It had a sort of safari shirt theme, quite intricate, with a flared skirt. and I did it in white. We were in San Francisco on a holiday and I walked into a yarn shop.
> The woman in charge looked me up and down and said,
> "Very nice outfit. Pity you didn't make it in a good yarn."


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks like something the Princess would wear.. I saw a segment on her outfits this morning.. she would look stunning in this... I am sure this looked equally wonderful in white and acrylic.. I remember mom knitting all the time in the 60's and she used acrylic all the time.. 1 time she made me a hat out of mohair.. gosh it was cute but I couldn't wear it.. it itched my head so bad...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I think I should clarify my reaction to that woman's comment about my dress. I have always had a quirky sense of humour and it struck me as funny and I am sure I was grinning when I left that shop. Some of you readers have shown me a different angle on the whole incident. Now that I really think about it I wonder if it was her intention for me to leave the store? If it was high end stuff she carried maybe she didn't consider me a desirable customer?
> I had a sort of relative who was a partner in a very up-market men's store. He told me how he got rid of customers he didn't think belonged in his shop. Mind you, he was a great deal more subtle and polite than that lady.


There was a high end department store in my home town, (think Nieman Marcus only with attitude). The sales staff wouldn't even assist you if they felt you weren't worthy of the store's merchandise. It always made me laugh because they were probably earning minimum wage plus commission back in the 1950's and '60s'.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

alucalind said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > Her remark was uncalled for but I doubt it was because she was lefthanded. We lefties take umbridge! (jk, but her comment was uncalled for.)
> ...


I am right handed but used to teach martial arts. A good, fast, left backhand from a righty can be an awesome accomplishment, especially when the other person might not have seen it coming. I'm just talking skill here, so please no comments about violence. I'm an "old lady" now, have never hurt anyone, and it was great exercise and improves coordination.


----------



## cynD (Dec 20, 2011)

""WOW ansd double WOW WOW..
That is amazing! you know just like bellybuttons are openions every body has one.. they are just not all the same. Every one is intitled to one. doesn't mean we have to think it is a good bellybutton.. I am to bothered much by comments of others. they have the ability to say what they want to just dosent mean I have to acceptet it. However I do know these comments hurt. I am sorry you were hurt by such a bad belly button owner.



btibbs70 said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have seen your outfit. It sounds adorable.
> ...


----------



## cynD (Dec 20, 2011)

I just want to scream at times .... Even the Pope has to go potty!!!

all these belly buttons hurting my friends... gerrr


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

How did this get to Bellybuttons and the Pope's elimination processes, which by the way, is beneath discussion and a far piece from knitting.


cynD said:


> I just want to scream at times .... Even the Pope has to go potty!!!
> 
> all these belly buttons hurting my friends... gerrr


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

Totally unrelated---as the wife of a left-handed man, I have to laugh at that expression of a "left-handed compliment", which I still use myself!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a yarn snob, I confess, but can't imagine ever making such a statement. I admire beautiful work, no matter what it is made from. Synthetic yarns do seem to be improving over the years.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Whoopie said:


> Find another yarn shop. FAST


That yarn shop was in San Francisco and I live in Canada so I am not likely to frequent it. That is not to say that kind of thing doesn't happen here because it does. It is also so long ago I doubt there is a yarn shop still in that particular location anyway.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

So glad I got to see a picture of this stunning ensemble. I came of age in the 60's myself and would have loved wearing that. I did make a skirt for me this year and if ever gets cold enough here, I will enjoy it very much.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> So glad I got to see a picture of this stunning ensemble. I came of age in the 60's myself and would have loved wearing that. I did make a skirt for me this year and if ever gets cold enough here, I will enjoy it very much.


Now that I have got the book out of my vast library of knitting books, I am having a great browse through it. And I am seeing several patterns I think I am going to make.
There are several lovely sweaters and some jackets that speak to me. There is even a stunning cape. Things that are in style now. Don't they say everything comes back in style sooner or later?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

1. that is ONLY her opinion
2. she is rude
And yes a yarn snob...
I get the idea that acrylics are very flamable..someones dang cigarette put a hole in my flag afghan in the car..grrr
I admire all types of yarn...acrylics, ribbon with nylon, netting to make scarfs, and ALL natural fibers..wool, alpaca, bamboo, etc...
I learned to crochet and knit on wool..from the dime store..in the late 50's....
sometime during the mid 60's to 70's it just magically changed to acrylic..same size etc..
I LOVE LOVE LOVE natural fibers...
I love love love acrylics and blends ...both for different reasons!
Having said that...I would NOT waste my money, time and talent to make a beautiful afghan for say my college age grands...they are in dorms...they use commercial washers and dryers...NO way..
I save the natural fibers for those that will 1. appreciate the piece and 2. take care in laundering etc..
Geez o flip...one just needs to stay within THEIR budget and use their heads lol

Hugs and God Bless you hon..

Camilla


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> tence said:
> 
> 
> > i'm lefthanded and would love to learn to knit i have tried several books but can't seem to get it right any suggestions would be appreciated
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > tence said:
> ...


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

btibbs70, that is a very nice tutorial you posted!! Great for you!!
Virginia


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

btibbs70, that is a very nice tutorial you posted!! Great for you!!
Virginia


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > tence said:
> ...


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

What a lovely dress your white must be!! BRAVO!!

Even at my advanced aged, I would love to knit that skirt for myself.....longer, of course!

Congratulations on having that sense of style and the skill to make that outfit at such a young age. What MUST your skill level be, now, 50 years later!

Thanks for sharing!
Virginia


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Intelligence cannot be acquired and this Lady was born without it.


Intelligence, yes.....tact, maybe. I hope I have learned since the 60's to be more tactful in my remarks to people. Possibly, this saleslady would no longer react the same way. Possibly, she is now one of the VERY NICE posters on KP.

Happy New Year, Everybody!!
Virginia


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Joy, the outfit is gorgeous.....I'm sure you looked stunning wearing it!
Thanks for sharing yur story with us.


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

>^..^< What a gorgeous outfit! Your knitting skills are incredible to tackle such a complex pattern.

Could the saleslady's attitude be blamed on a too tight 
girdle??

Happy New Year! Thanks for sharing the picture! >^..^< Carol and Fennel


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like the owner or someone working on commission who wanted to discourage you from buying yarn from a source other than a specialty yarn store. She had a '1%' mentality that doesn't sit well with us '99%ers' I know this is a stretch, but she was thinking and talking in terms of her own need; not conducive to pleasant customer relations.

I've had the same comment thrust on me before. It's not pleasant and none of their business.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Why do people always blame bad compliments on us left handed people? LOL!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Red Heart is great for kids. Wears like iron and can be washed and dried multiple times. I use whatever I DECIDE will work for the project and who is going to wear/use it. I don't purchase in shops like that and I'll bet snobbery is why many of them go out of business.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Your comeback could be - well if good yarn was cheaper, I might be able to afford it!
> Not to mention the fact that you can also wash acrylic.


Perfect, Sue!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> Why do people always blame bad compliments on us left handed people? LOL!


Because--we would be play boxing with my dad and he would say 'watch my right', then smack us with his left !


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> Why do people always blame bad compliments on us left handed people? LOL!


I am terribly sorry if I offended any left handed people. It is just a very old saying that I thoughtlessly quoted. I think backhanded is much more politically correct. Unless there are any tennis players out there?


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Cheryl_K said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people always blame bad compliments on us left handed people? LOL!
> ...


Joy,

Absolutely no offense received. I've been left handed all my life as far as I remember, and have heard it all. Just kidding.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Cheryl_K said:
> ...


I, too, am left-handed, as well as my father, two brothers, my daughter and son. No offense taken, either. In fact, we are the only people in our right minds


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I used to knit outfits for my son when he was a boy with Red Heart and it seemed to wear well. On the other hand, I have bought pricier, designer yarn that was awful - it would split and was full of knots. So I guess everyone's comments are just based on his or her own experience.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...


If nothing else works, take it to the library. They should help you, if not do it for you.


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Love Love that outfit....Man what a job to undertake! My favorite era too! thanks for posting!


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

I buy Bernat in the big skein at my local hardware store. Very reasonable. I like the yarn better than Red Heart. I only buy machine washable yarn. 

At the Flea Market last weekend I bought an Irish Aran wool sweater in my grandson's size. It was onely $6.00 but that was because it had a 3 green shamrocks and "Ireland" emblazoned on an embroideryt patch sewed on the chest. It took me about 5 hours with my seam ripper and tweezers, but I finally got it off. Washed it and no one will be the wiser.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Yarn snob is right! My LYS is not a friendly atmosphere and it isn't just me being uncomfortable going there. I've come across other friends and acquantenances who've made the same comment. I went in there once with a 'middle-priced' yarn looking for more and this woman informed me that they don't sell that with much disdain in her voice! I have taken a felting class there and had a very sweet instructor but knitters I know feel it is snobby. Too bad as for the size town it is there are no other yarn stores other than Michael's, JoAnn, HL, etc.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

There's no excuse for bad manners, but also there is no point in a LYS trying to sell the same things that you can get at your Hobby Lobby or Walmart. The LYS cannot buy the mass quantities these big retailers can, so they would not get the same wholesale price. If there is no big retailer nearby to turn to, then the LYS would be doing a kind service by stocking Red Heart or Lion Brand. We have a couple of grumpy store owners around here, too, and if they sit there alone most of the time, too bad.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Just recalled this funny little incident: Away back in the 1960's when money was tight but I was, even then, an avid knitter, I made a two piece dress in acrillic It had a sort of safari shirt theme, quite intricate, with a flared skirt. and I did it in white. We were in San Francisco on a holiday and I walked into a yarn shop.
> The woman in charge looked me up and down and said,
> "Very nice outfit. Pity you didn't make it in a good yarn."


~~~~~~~~~~~~
LOL!
.LOL!
..LOL!
...LOL!
....LOL!

Donna Rae


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

LoorieR said:


> Love Love that outfit....Man what a job to undertake! My favorite era too! thanks for posting!


Lots more in that book I want to make, too. now that I have revisited it. I wonder if somewhere out there in a used book emporium there are other copies around? It is called, "Fahion Knits" and was put out by Patons. I must have bought it in England because the price was 3/6. It would pay Patons to reissue it with revisions.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

OH my just checked your Dress picture what a lovely dress...you must have been so proud. :thumbup: Anita


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Joy, I hope that you turned around and left the store. What happened to if you don't have something nice to say.............?


----------



## tence (Jun 16, 2011)

thank you i will take a look


alucalind said:


> Tence - My great aunt was a leftie and knitted constantly. She tried to teach me, but since I'm a rightie, I couldnt figure it out. She used the portuguese or eastern style of knitting where the yarn is run across your neck or through a pin. There are some great videos on that on Youtube. Search for portuguese knitting or Andrea Wong (I think that 's the correct spelling) She has some great videos there. Very small hand movements and uses your left or dominant hand more. I knit continental and taught a friend of mine that is a leftie to knit that way. Good luck!
> 
> Happy Holidays.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a difference between sugar coating not to hurt, and sugar coating to use it as an excuse to hurt all and sundry. 















Speaking your mind, being honest and leaving behind people who have had their day spoiled. There are times to be honest, and times to make people feel better, not worse. Rather than hurt, I say nothing, and I think that in the instance of the lady at the yarn shop she was out to make herself feel better and other people feel worse, or she would have said nothing. If you smile and don't re-act to these people, they are the losers. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

When I first recounted this little incident that happened so many years ago I had no idea it would have such legs. Nine pages? Wow!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope you walked straight back out!!? :shock:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

too bad you didn't have a pie in your hands


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

lovehomemade said:


> I hope you walked straight back out!!? :shock:


I can't remember much about it but I probably smiled sweetly and said, thank you very much, then walked out.
I was not brought up to be rude. I do know I did not browse that store.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

who would after being treated like that I would walk out too


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love, love, love that dress! I bet it was beautiful and it is a shame that you don't still have it. I bet some young girl in your family would be wearing it still, if at all possible. My daughter is 19 and would love the vintage look of this dress. I think you're right, Patons should reissue that pattern. I'd make it for my girl! It's gorgeous. You are a gifted knitter! I made her a knitted lace dress when she was 6 or 7 and she still has it. Wants her someday daughter to wear it.


----------



## capricorngrandma (May 21, 2011)

Incredibly, you must have used good enough yarn for it to be still wearable from the 60's. I use acrylic all the time, especially for grandchildren's sweaters; they get washed all the time. She was a snob of the worst kind. Not sure if you responded to her; I know I would have.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> I love, love, love that dress! I bet it was beautiful and it is a shame that you don't still have it. I bet some young girl in your family would be wearing it still, if at all possible. My daughter is 19 and would love the vintage look of this dress. I think you're right, Patons should reissue that pattern. I'd make it for my girl! It's gorgeous. You are a gifted knitter! I made her a knitted lace dress when she was 6 or 7 and she still has it. Wants her someday daughter to wear it.


Thank you and all the others who have complimented the dress. I gave away, over the years, many, many handknits.
Adult pant suits, a jump suit, to say nothing of suits, dresses, sweaters, etc. It has always been a case of not having the space to store them.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I just now remembered something. I had seen The Earth Guild in Asheville advertised in magazines many times and I wanted badly to visit there. Eventually I did. There were looms and spinning wheels and I was delighted, until the person behind the counter told me to take my children away because children do not know how to treat wooden things. A: My kids were homeschooled and amazingly well behaved. B: We left the store immediately. C: They will never get a penny of my money.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I just now remembered something. I had seen The Earth Guild in Asheville advertised in magazines many times and I wanted badly to visit there. Eventually I did. There were looms and spinning wheels and I was delighted, until the person behind the counter told me to take my children away because children do not know how to treat wooden things. A: My kids were homeschooled and amazingly well behaved. B: We left the store immediately. C: They will never get a penny of my money.


what a ridiculous statement...how are they supposed to learn if they're never allowed to be around them? osmosis? i wonder if she knows that in most parts of the world, the spinners are children, who supply their parents with yarn/thread with which to weave? a simple sign reminding children to be careful and ask for help if they wanted to see something might have been appropriate, and educational, and it probably would have been all that was needed ...


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Some people just can't help themselves. It's like a hug followed by a clip 'round the ear! LOL


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Any dodo would know not to let kids jump up and down on the looms. I was so disappointed. Our house is full of wood furniture. How could they not know how to treat wooden things? It was a bizarre order.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > some people aren't happy unless they(try) making others miserable
> ...


I nearly fell over when I saw that quote! Still laughing! I know of several places where that would apply. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I cannot imagine anyone being that tactless!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

yea well my grandmother used to say it takes all kinds to make a world


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW saw the photo,,, thats an amazing thing to knit...way way beyond my skills!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cin said:


> Nothing to do with yarn, but here's one for you. One time at work, as a bar tender, a guy says to me, "nice rings. But don't you know, women are SUPPOSED to have SMALL hands?" I said, " I HAVE hands, & I'm really grateful for them! Besides, I can do a lot of wonderful things with these hands. Watch this!" And with that, I flipped him off & laughed! Really didn't bother me a bit! I LOVE my hands! But I DID think it was awfully rude!


LOL - Good for you! When my kids comment on my height (or worse, of someone else), I respond I'm exactly the size God intended me to be. That usually stops the conversation cold.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Reminds me of a story. Lady knits a beautiful 2 piece outfit from linen. One day, she takes her 2 sons to the zoo where an elephant sprays her with water. Her linen clothing became heavy with the water and began falling off. She had to hurry to the car with 2 little boys while holding up her skirt. Can you not hear those little boys protests and her desperation. I do not know the intentions of anyone, but hope we each intend only the best. After having 3 surgeries, radiation and chemo, my daughter and I were at our church book sale. We happened upon a woman who said to me "oh, you're looking good. It took long enough didn't it?" I was crushed because people had been telling me how good I was doing. Who was telling the truth?, I thought. I had to rally my spirits as I felt my daughter stiffen (probably with the fear of what she knew I could say that she hoped I wouldn't). What were the lady's intentions? I do not know and I do not care...she does not seem to recall the incident or have any hesitation in our greetings. We just keep on loving and caring because we will always have to contend with each other and our goofs. It is okay to just drop it. I do not like the ugly feeling of carrying negative thoughts around...grow old with grace.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

That is the perfect example of the "yarn snob." How rude. Hope you told her so. I usually say "but yet I am happy, and polite." I don't get the snobs or expecially the outrageous signature fashion clothes horses. Isn't it nicer to have something you like, regardless of price, and give a little extra to the less fortunate. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Avoid those contaminated people. Be well. 
K


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Meow. Rrrow.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the outfit.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> yea well my grandmother used to say it takes all kinds to make a world


my gram used to say , man doesn't live on bread alone , but some get by with alot of crust!"


----------



## smack (Jun 1, 2011)

Very ambitious project. I am impressed and I love the style and neatness of the outfit. And how young were you at the time you knitted that?


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

100 hours of my time is $1500. A knitted suit in acrylic is $150...in Wool...$450...wool wins.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

JoanL said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > yea well my grandmother used to say it takes all kinds to make a world
> ...


I'll have to remember this one--good!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

seamus said:


> There is a difference between sugar coating not to hurt, and sugar coating to use it as an excuse to hurt all and sundry.
> 
> I agree, Seamus--in the immortal words of Thumper, the rabbit, 'if you can't say nuttin' nice, don't say nuttin' at all'. Words to live by.
> 
> Speaking your mind, being honest and leaving behind people who have had their day spoiled. There are times to be honest, and times to make people feel better, not worse. Rather than hurt, I say nothing, and I think that in the instance of the lady at the yarn shop she was out to make herself feel better and other people feel worse, or she would have said nothing. If you smile and don't re-act to these people, they are the losers. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:



> Just recalled this funny little incident: Away back in the 1960's when money was tight but I was, even then, an avid knitter, I made a two piece dress in acrillic It had a sort of safari shirt theme, quite intricate, with a flared skirt. and I did it in white. We were in San Francisco on a holiday and I walked into a yarn shop.
> The woman in charge looked me up and down and said,
> "Very nice outfit. Pity you didn't make it in a good yarn."


Bloomin Cheek


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Just recalled this funny little incident: Away back in the 1960's when money was tight but I was, even then, an avid knitter, I made a two piece dress in acrillic It had a sort of safari shirt theme, quite intricate, with a flared skirt. and I did it in white. We were in San Francisco on a holiday and I walked into a yarn shop.
> The woman in charge looked me up and down and said,
> "Very nice outfit. Pity you didn't make it in a good yarn."


Maybe you should have said "Like what, dearie?" with a big smile.


----------



## ROSEMAREJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Knitting is partly about the enjoyment you get and the skills you learn, not just the finished product. It would have been a shame if you never attempted this beautiful outfit just because you didn't use/couldn't afford a yarn someone else considered high quality. 

The yarn shop lady may have been a good knitter but her people skills need some work.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

VicinSea said:


> 100 hours of my time is $1500. A knitted suit in acrylic is $150...in Wool...$450...wool wins.


Hmmm. Not sure what your point is, but ok.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

Once I hurt a woman's feeling by saying that I could tell that she picked instead of throwing her yarn. I truly was sorry. Open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

smack said:


> Very ambitious project. I am impressed and I love the style and neatness of the outfit. And how young were you at the time you knitted that?


About 40, I guess.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Back in those backs money was very, very tight. I would have had to save for months to get the money for acrylic.
Magazines like Woman's Day was 7 cents and I would hesitate before buying it. Our trip to California was in a little second hand Austin car with a homemade rack on the top for our camping equipment. We stayed with friends in Oakland which was how I happened to be in a yarn shop in San Francisco.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Was that a too terrible thing? I am a new knitter, so I will be aware in t he future. Thanks, I may make some jabs and not be aware. I really stick to the easy stuff, just enjoy creating and gitfing. 
Karen


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Karen - You keep on knitting and gifting, whatever makes you happy.As long as you like what you are doing, pay no attention to any remarks to the contrary.Stay happy. Health to you in the New year.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree. If we all liked the same things, dressed the same way, had the same opinions, etc., it would be a pretty boring world. I would hate to live in a "clone-like" world. As long it makes us happy as individuals and doesn't harm anyone else it can't be all bad.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you. Happy 2012 to you. 
What is funny, or maybe sad, about the "knitting group snobs" is that I am probably better off than they. I saw their cars, one was a garbage heap inside, and I listened to complaints of financial nature, school, bills, no car insurance, can't afford another trip to the dentists 'till . . . etc. And yet, $40 skeins of Gobi Desert camel hair yarn? 4 skeins! I had to drop out. 
I will continue buying my on-sale or bring a 50% off coupon yarns and happily make my projects and gifts. 
I did benefit from the instruction and finding a very good pizza and salad place next door which I wouldn't have found without going to the weekly classes. When one door closes another opens, huh? Appreciate your support. 
Karen


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> I'm left handed and I learned to knit right handed. It all feels awkward at first so I figured why not take the path of least resistance.


MarySandra, I agree wholeheartedly with you!


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Back at you in 2012!
The thing about a label like Yarn snobbery is that its a judgment made from a particular point of view as well as matter of personal values. Personally, I may prefer knitting with "good" yarn, but i wouldn't waste my money on a merino/ cashmere blend for my grandson to spit up on, DIL to throw into the hot wash after she gets home from work. And likewise, I wouldn't use expensive yarn for any # of other reasons, but by and large, I've always felt that if something was worthy of an investment of my time, it surely should produce an outcome appropriate to the work and reflective of the time I put into it. 
For example, I never wore those Red Heart acrylic day-glow Aran ponchos my Aunt Elsie lovingly and skillfully made for me. It broke my heart that something made so beautifully could be so horrible, and no matter how much love she was sending me, I could never bring myself to wear it! 

In the end it isn't really fair to judge others on the basis of a couple of things you know they spend $ on. And clearly, if one doesn't enjoy a group, they're not obliged to attend. All you know about the other members' lives could be what you see or hear in that context, and many people just like to bitch and moan when they get together. 
What seems like a frivolous expense to one person, might be the only pleasure someone else can or would choose for themselves, for any # of reasons. I'd take "good" yarn over a couple of low budget evenings out any day, and i'd be more than willing to skip a dental cleaning if there were a choice between that and some kind of expensive material I want to make something, especially if it enriches my experience working it &/or makes a big difference in the outcome. Its not just about the yarn or someone's apparent economic status.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you have missed the point here. This started with a lady who could not afford to knit hereself an outfit with expensive yard, so knitted it with yarn she could afford.Upon entering a yarn shop, the first thing the lady told her that her outfit was nice, but it was too bad she couldn't have made it in a better yarn. In my opon that is a yarn snob, although I did not coin that phrase. As one lady said, if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. Many people love to work with the best yarn, and many people admire their work. You will only get compliments from the group here. I am a learner so do not feel I should use expensive yarn until I have conquered the using of it. I would, and will, do so when I become proficient. Happy new year to all. Ada


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi again - my typing is no better than my knitting at the moment. S0 sorry for errors. Ada.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Actually, I was responding to a comment similar to that a couple of others have made, though possibly not on this thread.in my comment, I had inadvertently edited out the quote from Karena, where she said
"That is funny, or maybe sad, about the "knitting group snobs" is that I am probably better off than they. I saw their cars, one was a garbage heap inside, and I listened to complaints of financial nature, school, bills, no car insurance, can't afford another trip to the dentists 'till . . . etc. And yet, $40 skeins of Gobi Desert camel hair yarn? 4 skeins! I had to drop out. 
I will continue buying my on-sale or bring a 50% off coupon yarns and happily make my projects and gifts."



seamus said:


> I think you have missed the point here. This started with a lady who could not afford to knit hereself an outfit with expensive yard, so knitted it with yarn she could afford.Upon entering a yarn shop, the first thing the lady told her that her outfit was nice, but it was too bad she couldn't have made it in a better yarn. In my opon that is a yarn snob, although I did not coin that phrase. As one lady said, if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. Many people love to work with the best yarn, and many people admire their work. You will only get compliments from the group here. I am a learner so do not feel I should use expensive yarn until I have conquered the using of it. I would, and will, do so when I become proficient. Happy new year to all. Ada


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Most of the yarn I grew up using was Red Heart. Now that I'm older I can get and experiment with different brands. I made an afghan when I was 16 that I still have. I made it with Red Heart and it's still standing up very well. I personally don't have an issue with Red Heart, I like it, and not just because it's cheap.


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

There are "yarn snobs", knitting/crochet police and quilting police everywhere! IGNORE THEM! I'm so glad you kept on knitting this woman would have killed the desire to create in anyone less self confident!! Knit on!


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

By the way does anyone know of a good list to sell some of my stash of yarns? I mean other than this list? Thanks


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, yes, I agree, I would't want to wear the day-glow Poncho either. Lion, Norville, Vanna, Michael's brand, have attractive yarns at a reasonable price. 
Taste aside, the thing I was trying to point out is that this type of person embarrasses others. I'm too old to be affected, but over the six months, young knitters dropped out after a session or two. I know they didn't want to learn on expensive yarn. Two told me they were heading to JoAnn's for a lesson. 
I had something that reminded me of a tangled fishing line, a "bird's nest," I think it is called. Here in So Calif today it is pushing 80 degrees. Wool is not practical for me, nice blends work well when I wear my vests to the barn. 

k


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Redann I couldn't agree with you more Why should we knock someone that loves Red Heart any more than someone who splurges on expensive yarn, and vice versa. Is it any of our business, and who are we to judge and why do we have to judge. I don't care much for labels for people, it separates us.

Personally I have used both. Red heart for afghans because it washes well and wears like iron. Believe me, my children could destroy stainless steel. For garments and felt purses, I use the best quality wools, alpaca, and silk I can find. I prefer handspun, hand painted, and hand dyed and use everything from Knit Picks to designer yarns. I buy it all on sale and sell my bags in order to keep a good stash. Like Redann, I would rather buy beautiful yarn than spend my money on a lot of other things. 

So you all who knit with synthetics know that the only concern I have is their flammability. If you also have a concern, there are a lot of washable wools and nice cottons at reasonable prices. You who want to buy expensive yarn go on and buy it. Just remember that some sensitive people might feel belittled if you knock their Red Heart and brag about your yarn.

To each his own and Happy Knitting in the New Year people.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

It's a New Year, and I can't help thinking about the aunt who made the ponchos, feeling happy inside that she was making something that would be appreciated for her neice. I think that is why I am afraid to make anything at all for family. What is my choice, may not be theirs, and so I don't take chances. I shall either wear things I make for myself, or for charity. I think I must be short on confidence. Nothing new there then. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Why not ask about things loved ones like? Had My beloved aunt even asked me what I thought she could do the one she'd made her granddaughter, I could have given her all sorts of ideas without ever knowing the next one was for me. And I wasn't disparaging the red heart yarns or any other, I named it because they made a particularly horrendous day-glow yarn, and with all the patterned stitches, she'd invested a huge amount of work. Wool wasn't all that expensive in the 60s and 70s. I'm sure she chose the synthetic because it was washable.

Really- you can't go wrong if you do your research. Look at what they're wearing &/or use a little cunning to wrangle out some information from someone who'd know. However, beware of siblings who might want to prank each other by giving incorrect information and ask more questions when you get generic color suggestions. For example, someone says the kid likes "pink", which can range from a pale peachy blush or low-intensity rosy tones to assertive colors like fuscia, raspberry, and the ever-popular day-glow. . . get specific. If you want a better answer, you have to ask a better question. Also, Look at fashion magazines and those really expensive mail-order catalogs where a toddler's hand knit sweater costs a couple of hundred$.

And lastly, start small. If you've seen a kid wear something a lot, try something similar, like same sort of design but different colors (check out pantone site for trendy combination ideas) or use the same colors, but in something related, like a beanie that is in similar colors to that shirt he wears a lot or a headband, fingerless gloves, fluffy little stuffed animal, if she's a girly-girl, see if she'd like a cotton lace shrug that can be worn over a colorful tank, etc. If she's more into a pinky look, "bad girl chic" is hot right now, along with graphic prints of knitted and woven patterns, like giant orange and black hounds tooth check, etc. Color blocking in bright colors and wide strops are another way to go. a cool elbow length sweater with non-symetrical intarsia blocks of color, would look so hot over white jeans! wear buttoned up, or as a top layer over a coordinated color tank. Check out teen vogue and go cutting edge. . .



seamus said:


> It's a New Year, and I can't help thinking about the aunt who made the ponchos, feeling happy inside that she was making something that would be appreciated for her neice. I think that is why I am afraid to make anything at all for family. What is my choice, may not be theirs, and so I don't take chances. I shall either wear things I make for myself, or for charity. I think I must be short on confidence. Nothing new there then. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have seen your outfit. It sounds adorable.
> ...


OMG! That's lovely. I agree that I don't believe she meant to cut you down. She didn't mean it like that but I understand how you felt because its happened to me. I would have gushed all over you if I had seen that outfit! Gorgeous!

I have told the kids that I teach to knit that using the best quality yarn they can afford makes sense because they will put a lot of time and energy into making it, might as well make something that looks lucious and lasts a long time.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

redann said:


> Why not ask about things loved ones like? Had My beloved aunt even asked me what I thought she could do the one she'd made her granddaughter, I could have given her all sorts of ideas without ever knowing the next one was for me. And I wasn't disparaging the red heart yarns or any other, I named it because they made a particularly horrendous day-glow yarn, and with all the patterned stitches, she'd invested a huge amount of work. Wool wasn't all that expensive in the 60s and 70s. I'm sure she chose the synthetic because it was washable.
> 
> Really- you can't go wrong if you do your research. Look at what they're wearing &/or use a little cunning to wrangle out some information from someone who'd know. However, beware of siblings who might want to prank each other by giving incorrect information and ask more questions when you get generic color suggestions. For example, someone says the kid likes "pink", which can range from a pale peachy blush or low-intensity rosy tones to assertive colors like fuscia, raspberry, and the ever-popular day-glow. . . get specific. If you want a better answer, you have to ask a better question. Also, Look at fashion magazines and those really expensive mail-order catalogs where a toddler's hand knit sweater costs a couple of hundred$.
> 
> ...


I have to comment on the remark that wool wasn't all that expensive in the sixties and seventies. The wages were very low back then and every cent had to count. Groceries had to come before more expensive yarn.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

tence said:


> i'm lefthanded and would love to learn to knit i have tried several books but can't seem to get it right any suggestions would be appreciated


I suggest that you don't worry about being left handed and learn the continental way. You are using both hands evenly and it shouldn't matter that you are left handed. I taught a left handed girl the continental way and she knits faster than me now. She had tried to learn the left handed way and it was hard to knit and follow pattern directions too. When she learned the continental way she can follow patterns without having to change anything. She loves knitting being left handed has become an asset! You should try it.


----------

